# mandrel bent tubing



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

on our goats is the exhaust made out of mandrel bent tubing also what material is the exhaust made of aluminum or stainless. i went to a shop and they said it may be stainless i would get under the car and check but i haven't had the time.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Not sure what it is......but it needs to go. It has so many factory kinks in it it's ridculous. You'll see them when ya get underneath the car. I put in the SLP LM II. Very easy install, and it's not crazy loud either.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Crush bent steel.


----------

